# Take the test--can you pick out the APBT?



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

I found this website while I was surfing the web about BSL. Can you pick out the APBT in the lineup? Okay everybody, you have to try this. Go to the website, pick out the pit and come back to the forum and let us know how many tries it took you to pick out the pit and be honest about it. Here is the site: Pet PitBull - Legislation I really would like as many people as possible to try this and post their answers back to this thread. I'm trying to do some research and this will help me with that. And thanking everyone that is participating in this ahead of time. THANK YOU.:woof::woof::woof:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*first try 
I know my dogs what can I say??
What are you doing research on if I may ask?*


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *#16 first try
> I know my dogs what can I say??*


I got it right on my third choice.:rofl::clap:

You probably could tell what I'm researching by the way the web site came up. I'm trying to find out more information about BSL.


----------



## im sparticus (Jul 21, 2010)

second time.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

#16,, it was easy.. with G&G spike looking dog  Right next to a patterdale LOL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I did this one a few year ago and I got it right the first time too. I made something similar to this to have the pet expo this year. I have to say i was disappointed no one got it right but was able to prove my point that the media has no business saying that these dog attacks are all APBT's.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I also got it right on the first try. I was going down the list saying the breed's name as I looked for the APBT.

Here is a fun Pit bull Mix guessing game: http://s3.amazonaws.com/bf-filestor...510229&Signature=dF/FP4dxm7v+NOAS/4CAsu+kslQ=

That one is HARD


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't know about that test darkmoon. Where did they get those picture and how did they know the beeds. Some of them were kind a out there don'tcha think?


----------



## kami (Jun 18, 2009)

on my 2nd attempt!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

1st try there were 2-3 that i was back and forth about though


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

the apbt is #16


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *#16 first try
> I know my dogs what can I say??
> What are you doing research on if I may ask?*


I think it's first try for everyone now.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

this is the most widely used test, so you're not going to get good results with it. When I first saw it 2 years ago I got it right the first time. I'd recommend making one of your own.his


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Aczdreign said:


> I think it's first try for everyone now.


My bad! Wasn't thinking clearly last night!


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> My bad! Wasn't thinking clearly last night!


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> My bad! Wasn't thinking clearly last night!


No problem! I'm getting the info I need.


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

Pittielove29 said:


> this is the most widely used test, so you're not going to get good results with it. When I first saw it 2 years ago I got it right the first time. I'd recommend making one of your own.his


I'm not trying to make it hard. I'm just using this one because it was the first one that I came across that didn't have a lot of other items attached to the link. I also posted it to the general discussion because there are a lot of people here that are new to the forum and owning pits. I'm getting the info I need just from this one.


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

got it right 1st try, but then I needed to see what the orther dogs and see if I was right about those....I know a little something about dogs...lol


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

first try was Dogo Argentino... but I scanned through all of them and apparently looked over 16 like 3 times LOL


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

I've seen this test a few times now. Got it right first time. Interesting to see the other breeds also. I love the dogo argentino.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

first try but there was few that I thought was close the pattersdale looked close to me


----------



## Dr.Q (Jan 12, 2010)

I got it on the first try. It got thinking for a while and the tan color was the fact that made me choose 16.


----------

